# Plugin für PL/SQL



## padde479 (1. Jun 2006)

Hallo Community,

gibt es ein Plugin für Eclipse, mit dem man PL/SQL-Skripte erstellen kann? Bisher muss ich dazu TOAD benutzen, um Prozeduren und Packages zu erstellen. Ich möchte das aber gerne mit Eclipse erstellen, um alles mit nur einem Framework erledigen zu können. Weiterhin möchte ich dann meine Ergebnisse der Abfrage mit Crystal Reports darstellen.

Wäre dankbar für Hinweise.

Gruß
Padde


----------



## Caffè Latte (1. Jun 2006)

Hi,

hier mal was ich gefunden hatte:

https://jsqleditor.dev.java.net/
http://plsqleditor.sourceforge.net/
http://www.eclipse.org/datatools/
http://sourceforge.net/projects/oraexp/

Hoffe es hilft ...


----------



## padde479 (1. Jun 2006)

@Caffè Latte
========

Dankeschön, das sieht sehr vielversprechend (nicht zu verwechseln mit viel versprechend) aus. Besten Dank für die schnelle Hilfe.

Gruß
Padde


----------

